# Turkey Neck and Giblets



## berninga87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I know I know another turkey thread. Ive been reading through turkey threads all day and I have my plan laid out for my 15lb bird(I can't count how many chickens I've smoked but this is my first turkey), but what I haven't seen a solid answer for is the neck and giblets. My initial thought is to brine them with the gobbler but just for a couple hours tops and keep a close eye on them in the smoker which will be about 325F and probably pull them out around 1 hour. I'd just like to know if anyone has tried anything else or had good success with them in the smoker. Thanks!


----------



## deuce (Nov 27, 2013)

Havent tried it, but I look forward to hearing how they turn out. Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## ferd66 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have 3 necks soaking in the brine now too.  I think I'm going to wrap one in bacon, a little bbq rub on one, and bacon and chicken rub on the last one.  Just to see how they turn out.  I've never done them either....so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 27, 2013)

*Turkey Necks /w Onion Gravy*

*INGREDIENTS:*

4 smoked turkey necks (cut into 2 or 3 pieces each)
2 or 3 strips of bacon
1 cup onions, sliced
½ C celery, diced
1/2 C bell pepper, diced
1/2 T garlic, minced
1 T cup flour
Stock
1 T Worcestershire sauce
1 t. Kitchen Bouquet
½ C green onions, sliced
1 T parsley, chopped
salt and red pepper to taste
Louisiana Hot Sauce to taste

Gonna give directions for the easy way, if you can’t figure out a conversion, send me a tell.

Place Turkey necks in a pressure cooker (follow the cookers recommendations), and slow rock for 12 mins. then fast cool.

In another pot, render fat and save bacon for a salad. In hot bacon grease add veggies and sweat till tender. Add flour and slowly stir till incorporated. Add from pressure cooker the turkey necks and appropriate amount of broth. Remember it needs to cook down just a little more. Add Worcestershire, bouquet, parsley, ½ the green onions, salt and pepper. Cook for about 30/35 mins. but not so long as to allow the meat to drop off the bones.

Add the last of the green onions and adjust seasoning just before serving over rice or mashed potatoes.

Smoked necks are best but ain’t nothin wrong with fresh. Its good, its cheap, its good.

Finer than frog hair split four ways on a frosty fall morning!

Happy Happy Turkey Day!!


----------



## berninga87 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Foam I have put it in my recipes folder, unfortunately I was pressed for time this go around and didn't get to it. Everything turned out great and the brined giblets were awesome with a little smoke on them. They took just under 1 hr to get to 165. The turkey came out great despite a little technical difficulty and probably some operator error. I've been using my smoker with no cook chamber temp probe for about 6 months since my et-732 was destroyed by the dogs and have a good grasp on how it runs. Well I bought a new et-732 specifically for this cook and tested both probes in boiling water, they each read 212 degrees F. Long story short my temps did not read as expected in the smoker or in the turkey breast but I was able to rely on previous experience to make up for it. My 15lb bird finished at 166 in just under 3 hours(checked it with 3 different calibrated thermometers in multiple places because i didn't believe it) so my smoker was probably running at least 350-375 if not more but wat higher than the 270 on the smoker temp probe. Anyway it turned out great, used Tip's Slaughterhouse brine and chef Jimmy's poultry rub and it was moist and delicous. Sorry no pics, got caught up in it all and it just never happened. I owe my success to the countless helpful threads and members here and will continue to keep this forum my #1 resource!!


----------

